# 2 MESQUITE BURL CALLS



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is 2 mesquite burl calls that I just finished this week, one open reed distress and one closed reed distress with a copper accent ring. Beautiful grain in both calls. $26.00 to your door for either call. Thanks goes out to JSWIFT for the wood. Enjoy Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool cool cool. I like the stock too. Good choices on these guys.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Those are looking awesome!


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Pm sent

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone. The closed reed call has been sold.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn fine looking calls,and as usual nice craftsmanship


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice !!


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I got the closed reed in the mail yesterday, outstanding craftsmanship. Thanks Rick

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

You are turning out some fine stuff Rick! Nice calls!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Rick


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Like I'm always saying -- the call makers on this site do outstanding work. Congrats. again on your craftsmanship.


----------

